# Howto enable Dual 1GB LAN of A8N32-SLI (Solved)

## NaiL

So if you have done it. can you explain it?

With gentoo sources and Sky2 driver i only got one interface.

Maybe the second interface isn't a Sky2 ? or maybe i have to pass some argument to the kernel?Last edited by NaiL on Fri Apr 14, 2006 4:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ast0r

Are you completely unable to bring the interface up?

What happens when you try this?

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

----------

## NaiL

Here you got the dmesg 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BlackBird ~ # dmesg | grep sky2
> 
> sky2 v0.15 addr 0xf48fc000 irq 225 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2
> ...

 

here you got the ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BlackBird ~ # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:F2:98:4B:36
> ...

 

note that eth1 and eth2 are from this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>
> 
> eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)
> ...

 

----------

## Ast0r

The second network interface is probably not the same then. Perhaps your eth0 device is 10/100/1000 and the other one is 10/100? Have you tried the manufacturer's website to find out what model the second interface is?

A helpful tool is

```
lspci
```

lspci should give you a list of all hardware that is attached to the PCI bus (including integrated controllers).

lspci is provided by the package "pciutils" so if you don't have it, type

```
emerge pciutils
```

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Look at the output of the following

```
# lspci | grep net
```

I suspect that your second nic is an nForce nic - forcedeth driver.

----------

## NaiL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BlackBird nail # lspci | grep net
> 
> 00:13.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
> ...

 

Ok! that's it. but there isn't a nvidia 1 Gb driver on the linux kernel (or i don't see it)...

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Well, I'll let you know a little secret.  :Wink:  The driver for the gigabit nforce, is available under the 10/100 Mbit section as "Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support".

----------

## NaiL

i'll try it latter and post the results!  :Very Happy:  tnx!

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Networking problem, not installation related. So moved here.

----------

## NaiL

Well it's running! ;D

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BlackBird ~ # dmesg |grep eth
> 
> sky2 eth0: addr 00:15:f2:98:4b:36
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BlackBird ~ # ifconfig
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:F2:98:4B:36
> ...

 

Thanks for all!  :Very Happy: 

----------

